# [SOLVED] HP Pavilion dv7 1451nr BLACK screen of death



## elesbb (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello , i was using my old laptop and i went to restart it as i just updated windows . everything powered down and shut off fine . i went to turn it back on and the CPU fan started to run then shut off . followed by the caps lock and NUM lock indicator LED flashing . my first thought was a hardware failure and the flashing indicated what was failing . i was right , however my LED's dont ever stop flashing they just keep going and going and going (i think the energizer bunny is inside 0.o) and there is nothing on HP's website about that specific flash pattern . so i dont know what to replace , im guessing its my MOBO . but i want to know before i replace parts as i already got the LCD screen replaced for 300 bucks -.-

i forgot to mention , my cousin works for the military in IT and he thinks i got a BIOS virus ... which wouldnt surprise me


----------



## Dngrsone (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv7 1451nr BLACK screen of death*

It is doubtful that you have a BIOS virus, unless you've been hanging out in really unhygienic areas of the internet.

More likely, you have a hardware fault. When my DV4 would do that, three blinks, pause, repeat, it was because of an overtemp issue.

The GPU/heatsink interface is bridged by a putty-like thermal transfer substance that can develop gaps over time due to movement (my laptop traveled in a backpack twice daily).

Fixing that problem involved entirely disassembling the laptop and reshaping the putty before reinstalling the heatsink. I also cleaned off the old thermal compound on the processor and applied some Arctic Silver 5 to the processor. I had actually planned on replacing the putty with a copper shim of the correct thickness, but I couldn't find reliable data on what that thickness would be.

If you unit is not blinking three times, then it may be a different hardware fault, but I haven't seen any diagnostic lists outlining what the different codes mean.


----------



## elesbb (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv7 1451nr BLACK screen of death*



Dngrsone said:


> It is doubtful that you have a BIOS virus, unless you've been hanging out in really unhygienic areas of the internet.
> 
> More likely, you have a hardware fault. When my DV4 would do that, three blinks, pause, repeat, it was because of an overtemp issue.
> 
> ...


First i wanna say THANK YOU for actually replying to my thread  

however, how come after keeping the laptop off for weeks and then trying to power up again it doenst even try ? shouldnt , after it cools , boot again ?


----------



## Dngrsone (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv7 1451nr BLACK screen of death*

Well, it could be a different hardware fault.

Or it could be that there is not heatsinking happening at all, though if that were the case, then there would be irrepairable damage to the processor in question.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv7 1451nr BLACK screen of death*

reset the cmos

d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive

Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.


----------



## elesbb (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv7 1451nr BLACK screen of death*



dai said:


> reset the cmos
> 
> d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive
> 
> Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.


how do i reset the cmos on a laptop ? as i found no jumpers on the board . and mind you i cant even get to HP's splash screen or bios .. so its a tad hard to run anything when it wont even boot .


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv7 1451nr BLACK screen of death*

resetting on a laptop varies by make and model

did you get a manual with it is there a manual on one of the disks that came with it

remove the h/d's and see if it goes into the bios screens


----------



## elesbb (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv7 1451nr BLACK screen of death*



dai said:


> resetting on a laptop varies by make and model
> 
> did you get a manual with it is there a manual on one of the disks that came with it
> 
> remove the h/d's and see if it goes into the bios screens


i recieved a user manual , not a repair manual . nowhere does it show you how to reset the cmos . and no no bios no matter what i do .


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv7 1451nr BLACK screen of death*

Link to Service Manual

http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01689926.pdf


----------



## elesbb (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv7 1451nr BLACK screen of death*



gavinzach said:


> Link to Service Manual
> 
> http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01689926.pdf


danke


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv7 1451nr BLACK screen of death*

Bitte.


----------



## spartann300 (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv7 1451nr BLACK screen of death*

Resetting the CMOS is really easy in the first way. One take out your battery and then hold the power button for about 30 seconds. If that doesnt do i then may have to take apart to get to the cmos battery usually located under the keyboard.


----------



## elesbb (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv7 1451nr BLACK screen of death*



gavinzach said:


> Bitte.


Might i ask where you got the manual from ? i guess im wondering if there is like a database where all HP laptops are located . it sure would be nice to have these on hand for clients .



spartann300 said:


> Resetting the CMOS is really easy in the first way. One take out your battery and then hold the power button for about 30 seconds. If that doesnt do i then may have to take apart to get to the cmos battery usually located under the keyboard.


ive tried EVERYTHING to wipe any flash memory on the laptop . heck i even swapped the RAM -.- thats how desperate i got .


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv7 1451nr BLACK screen of death*

HP makes the service manuals accessible. I usually use Google to locate them.

Dell also makes the service manuals easily available. The other manufacturers, not so much.


----------



## elesbb (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv7 1451nr BLACK screen of death*

Alright just wanna say thanks for all the help . i was able to get it working , upon further research , i had to "reflow" the graphics card . i used a heat gun and it worked perfectly . now got my laptop back .  wish i woulda done this before i bought my new one xP but thanks again to everyone for helping me diagnose it !!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv7 1451nr BLACK screen of death*

glad you have it sorted


----------

